# My MAC Stash.....



## Ciara (Feb 25, 2007)

here's what my collection looks like....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 25, 2007)

you have a very lovely collection


----------



## eowyn797 (Feb 25, 2007)

nice! i love the profusion of brushes at the back there


----------



## juli (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## macface (Feb 25, 2007)

cool collection.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 25, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 26, 2007)

nice collection!
I just got drawers that look really similar to yours from target.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 26, 2007)

I actually bought the draws from CVS.

But the silver organizers on top i bought in target in the office supply area.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the wire organizer you have


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

very nice collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the metal organizer


----------

